# FS: Veritas Horns



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

Veritas Horns for sale, ending today. $249 opening bid, no reserve.

Veritas Accuwave Horn Loaded Compression Drivers HLCD with Extra Diaphragms | eBay


----------

